

A smart way to make ends meet while developing your own apps - tappix
http://www.drobnik.com/touch/2010/10/icatalog-framework-brings-digital-catalogs-to-life-on-ipad/
I was in the concept stage of a very similar project, when I came across this project. It's precisely what I was envisioning. I think the model of creating a very broad iOS/Mobile code framework that would allow you to sell/license to specific markets. Creating customized builds of the app for various clients.<p>Anyone else working on something similar? I have 2 or 3 other big markets I think this model would work using this model.
======
jonafato
For the most part, this seemed like an interesting blog post, but toward the
end, it came across as a thinly veiled advertisement for this iOS framework.
My apologies if I have misconstrued this, but the title is misleading. If
you're advertising, say so rather than trying to disguise it.

